# weird scab on my hedgie's face. HELP!!!!



## austin hedgie (Mar 31, 2013)

:shock: I just noticed while I was giving my hedgie his bath that he had a scab like thing on his face. I am worried because I know that hedgehogs can get cancer, but it could also just be a normal scab. His claws are starting to get a bit long so he might have just gotten a cut while he was scratching himself. please write me back with some advice or possibly what it could be because i just couldn't bear it if i lost him.


----------



## fionas_mommy (Oct 27, 2012)

Can you get a pic of it? Occasionally they will scratch their face. Has he scratched other parts of his body? I.e. is it possible he has mites? that could cause irritation. I would just keep an eye on it closely to make sure it heals. But Im not very experienced so maybe a pic would help others to help you


----------



## AngelaH (Jul 24, 2012)

I would say keep it clean and a close eye on it over the next day or two to see if it gets better or worse. You can try a little dab of plain neosporin or polysporin (just NOT the 'pain relief' kind) now to help with the healing. If it doesn't clear up or looks worse you should take him in, might need an antibiotic to help it out. Cancer is always a possibility, but a scratch seems most likely. Take him to a vet if you don't see improvement, or if you are really concerned then follow your instinct and take him in to get looked at and tested. 
Can you try and post a picture? 
Hope your little one heals up fast!


----------



## sklock65 (Jan 9, 2013)

In addition to the other replies I just have one thing to add. You mentioned his "claws are getting long"...do you mean his nails? Those need to be trimmed regularly and may help him from making it any worse or at least help prevent it from happening again in the future. Hoping for the best for your little guy!


----------

